# Low Sun Across The Thames



## -Oy- (Mar 5, 2019)

Taken last week on our short break to London.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2019)

We took the boat across the Thames from the o2 centre to London bridge and passed that exact spot a couple of weeks ago... the sun was going down as we stood on London bridge, I wish I'd got a photo of it looking like that!!

We're going into Mayfair tomorrow, but forecast is for rain...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 5, 2019)

In all of the old books, I recall reading about storks being on the roof tops of London.  Now it appears they've all been replaced by cranes.


----------



## oldman (Mar 8, 2019)

Do people fish in the Thames? If so, what kind if fish is in this river?


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 8, 2019)

Man! It's getting far too modernized up there for me. It's a great shot with the castle being overshadowed by the modern buildings. Of course, if you guys don't get the Brexit thing settled, there are going to be a lot of empty new buildings.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 10, 2019)

oldman said:


> Do people fish in the Thames? If so, what kind if fish is in this river?



Quite a few! 

https://londonist.com/2014/11/what-lives-in-the-thames


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2019)

The contrast of older and modern architecture is interesting .. reminds me of Melbourne, Australia.

The sunset and clouds add so much depth to the photo.


----------

